# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  الى مواليد الثمانينات تفضلوووووووووووو!!

## هدوء عاصف

هدوء عاصف - منتديات الحصن


شباب وصبايا مساء الخير..
اليوم عندي موضوع بجنن وبرجعنا لأيام زمان الحلوة
شو بتتذكروا من ماضيكم وانتو صغار؟؟ صغار يعني من سن يوم وحتى 10 سنين، وكوننا من مواليد التمانينات ففينا نقول من سنة 1980 ولحتى 1990، الشباب والصبايا اللي انولدوا بهالفترة شو بتذكروا منها؟

في كتيييييييير اشياء مشتركة بيناتنا واكيد رح نتذكر اشياء صارت معنا كلنا.. اول اشي ليش مواليد هالفترة مميزين؟ طبعا الجواب فيه انو الاردن ومعظم الدول العربية بدأت ازدهارها الحقيقي بعد عام  1980 على رأي معظم الناس وحتى الكبار بالعمر بعرفوا انو احلى الايام هي الايام اللي كان فيها كيلو الخبز 8قروش وكيلو السكر 15 قرش كانت امان والناس مسالمة وما فيه مشاكل والحياة رخيصة نوعا ما.. طبعا ازدهرت بلدنا عمرانيا وثقافيا وحضاريا بفترة قصيرة كتير، وايام طفولتنا بتختلف كتير عن ايامنا هاي بسبب النقلة النوعية في حياة الشعب الاردني.

طيب هلا تعو نتذكر سوا...
من لما صحّلك تطلع تلعب برّا البيت وانت ما بتفوته غير بعد ما تغيب الشمس، تمضيها لعب بالسهل وحولين البيت مع ابن او بنت الجيران (طبعا البيت اول بيت انبنى بالنطقة متل ما بحكوا كل الناس!).. واكيد ما بتتذكر كيف كانت امك تنضفك وتلبسك وتتعب عليك بعد ما ترجع وحالتك مبهدلة!!! وجوّا البيت كنت تلعب بالسيارات الصغار او بالمفاتيح او ببكيت الدوا ولما كان ييجي العيد ويعيدك خالك او عمك ربع ليرة كنت تشتري سيارة زغنطوطة من اللي بوابها بفتحوا!!  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 
واكيد كنت تطلع مع اهلك رحلات عالسهل خصوصا اذا كنت سكان المنطقة الشرقية وكنتوا تكزدروا بين البطيخ والشمام وتلقطوا (جلتون وخرفيش).. اذا حدا ما فهم شو هو الخرفيش يسأل هه؟؟!! وما بعرف اذا كنت ربّيت بسّة بالتسوية المهجورة اللي تحت البيت، انا شخصيـــا ربّيت!!!  :Eh S(15): 
بتتذكر لما اجى جوز خالتك واخد امك واختك الكبيرة بنص الليل عند خالتك بالمستشفى يوم ما جابت ابنها اللي اصغر منك بكم سنة؟؟ يومها اجا بسيارته القديمة وراحوا وتركوك وانت تعيط وما حدا سائل عنك وصرت تركض وراهم وانت تنادي مااااااااماااااااا ولا حياة لمن تنادي وفجأة لقيت حالك بنص العتمة (لإنو تلات ارباع شوارع اربد ايامها كانت طافية!)، وبالاخير اتضطريت ترجع وتنخم تنام؟؟؟...  :1a9661cee1: 
اما اول مشاويرك برّا البيت كانت لأحلى مكان.. وهو دكانة الحارة!!!... ويا عيني على الدكانة وما فيها ... بجوز بتتذكر الختيار صاحب الدكانة لما كنت تعطية العشر قروش ويقعد ساعة وهو يتطلع فيها ويقلّبها احسن لتكون شلن! واكيد بتتذكر كرسي صاحب الدكانة وهو عباره عن 20 - 30 كرتونة بيض فاضيات راصهن على بعض وعاملهن كرسي او كرسي او حبال هههههههه...  :44ebcbb04a: 
وشو بدك بطولة السيرة تعال نحكي عن بضاعة ايام التمانينات.. يخلف عالـ (توتو) الله يرحم ايامها.. تلك السلعة اللتي احبّها ملايين الأطفال  (توتو: هي عبارة عن قطعتين بسكوت بشكل مستطيل مغطسة بالشوكولاته ومحشية بالمارشميللو، والمارشميللو هي قشدة او كريمة لزجة يعني (بتمط!!!)).  :4022039350: 
وما كنت تبخل على حالك اكيد بالـ (روكو) وهي قرشلة مصنوعة بشكل طولي ومغطاة بالشوكولاته.. وبسكوت ماري وكان منو نوعين بشلن وبعشرة ومعظم الاوقات كنت تجيب ابو العشرة لانو حجمة ضعفين ونص من ابو الشلن.. وشيبس الفطوطة ابو القرشين ونص ولا شيبس البوشار ابو الشلن وكان عن تلات اكياس من اكياس اليوم، ولا ابو العبد (تلك الحلوى التي علمتنا ألا نحكم على الاشياء من ظاهرها.. وهي عبارة عن بسكوتة دائرية وعليها كريمة على شكل كرة ومغطاة بالشوكولاته).. وطبعا الحلو الملون ابو التعريفة هاد اكيد ما بتخلى منو جيبة الولد الصغير اللي كان ييجي على شكل شريط طويل ذو الوان مميزة.. وعلك ابو التعريفة كمان المدحبر ناسيه؟ كان عنا دكانه صاحبها كحتوت ومغلواني وكان يبيعها بقرش!! من يومها كرهته وكنت اروح عالدكانه البعيدة مشان ما اشوفه.. ونهايك اخي الحبيب عن قباقيب غوار تلك السكاكر اللذيذة المصنوعة من السكر المضغوط والاصباغ الملونة... اما البوظة فحدث ولا حرج.. شوشو وجلاسّيه ودورادو والكف الاحمر اللي كان يخلي شفايفك حمر ههههه..
ولما الله فرجها عليك ودخلت المدرسة ما جابولك اهلك شنتة كباسات؟؟ هاي ما بتنتسى ولا شنتات الأداداس.. (وهي حقيبة جلدية تشبه القربة الى حد ما لها خيطين مطاطيين للشد (على مبدأ بنطلون البجامة اللي الو حبل!!!)).  :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e: 
ويا عيني على سندويشات الماما اللي كانت تعبيلك كتب المدرسة زيت وزعتر وكنت توخد مصروفك شلن طبعا يوم بعد يوم... وطبعا دخلوك مدرسة مؤنثة وهاي المدراس ما عاد في منها حكومي هالايام وهي من الصف الاول للتالت مناهجها مع مناهج اخواننا السوريين وكانوا يدرسوك معلمات..، واخدت عن ماما وبابا وباسم ورباب وبعدين ضافولك مازن وميسون مشان ما تزهق!!
وكان ييجي بيّاع العصير يبيع عصير من برّه سور المدرسة وكنت تشتري بالسرقة والعصير كان بأكياس شفافة كنت تمزع طرف الكيس وتشفط ويصير راسك يضرب وجع من كتر ما كان بارد وطبعا الماما ما تعرف من شو لوزك بتنزل!  :5c9db8ce52:  :5c9db8ce52: 
واما التلفزيون فما كان غير محطة عمّان اللي بتفتح من الـ6 المسا للـ 12 نص الليل وبعدها ترقّوا وصارت من الـ 4 المسا وبعدين صارت فترة صباحية ومسائية وكنت تحضر (جونكر، جرين دايزر، توم سوير، الحوت الابيض يوم الجمعة، عدنان ولينــــــا، وأشياء تانية!).. واكيد كتيرين منا من اللي اشتروا اهاليهم انتين خارجي وكان حقو ايامها فوق السبعين دينار مع المحول هاد، وهاد اكيد غير البرج المزخرف ، وطبعا مشان تيجي سوريا والشرق الاوسط واسرائيل، وبجوز بتتذكر لما كان ابوك واخوانك متابعين المصارعة على الشرق الاوسط و(ماجايفر وآي تيم)! والفيلم العربي يوم الجمعة على اسرائيل القناة الاولى.. اما البرامج ما تسألش، ستوديو 86 وفكر واربح ومش عارف شو انا اللي بتذكروا لما غنى راغب علامة (حلوة يا ام الخال) وكان شعره طويل كنت اقول (ما معو يحلق هاد؟؟؟؟).. وطبعا الاغاني الاردنية ما بتنتسى.. (لولاكي) و (ماقدر اقوللك) و (بين العصر والمغرب) و(البنت الريفية) كلها اغاني ما بتنتسى.. واما الاغاني العربية فأكيد بتتذكر عمرو دياب لما كان شعرة (نيجرو) وغني (آيس كريم بجليم)!

المهم تعالوا لأيام الحصبة كانت ايام صعبة كانوا يقرفونا بعصير الفراولة الاحمر، وكله كوم والأكواســــــال كوم تاني، المشكلى حاطّين عليه صورة ام بتشربه لإبنها وهو مبسوط! حدا بضحك وهو بشرب مي وملح؟؟؟؟؟؟ :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  
ايام حلوة كتير اكيد.. وبنتذكر معها ايام القرش الكبير اللي كان قد العشرة وكانوا بعض الزعران يدهونه لون فضي ويشتروا فيه على اساس انو عشرة قروش!، ولا الربع ليرة المرسوم عليها شجرة بلوط! او تين ما بعرف!! هههههههه...   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
ومشت الايام وكبرنا واجت سنة التلجة ولعبنا بالتلج لزهقنا وعملنا كواخ وبعض منا صار عنده روماتيزم على كبر.. وايام حرب الخليج كنا نستمتع واحنا نشوف صواريخ صدام لما كانت تمر من فوق اربد بإتجاه تل ابيب ولزقنا الشبابيك على شكل حرف اكس خوفا من الارتجاج!
وبعدها صدقوني خربت وصار كيلو الخبز بـ21 قرش.. بالله عليكو خلص.. ايام ما بتنتسى، ذكرونا اذا عندكم ذكريات بهالخصوص..  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27): 
بحبكم .... باي باي

 :31d13c231e:

----------


## saousana

جميل جدا !! 
انا مواليد اخر الثمانينات ... 89 
وصحيح سنة الثلجة كان عمري 3 سنين  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  
بس بوعى عليها منيح 
موضوع رائع!! ودخول مميز في المنتدى 
دخول عاصف يا هدوء عاصف

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]يسلمووووووووووو هاد من زوووووووقكم
كانت ايام تجنن انا لحقت اوائل التمانينات واحلى ما فيها بساطتها  :Smile:

----------


## saousana

[align=center]لحد اوائل التسعينات كانت حلوة 
لحقت انا فيها اشياء كتير حلوة 
مرة كان شفت فيديو عن طفولتنا محيات وفرود شرار وعصير دمعة وزاكي 
وشيبس وبسكوت .. جد دمعو عيوني لما شفته 
ايام بتجنن [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]مزبوط هي ضلت كويسة لبعد التلجة بعدين بلّشت تتغير الأحوال... ايام ما تركتلنا غير ذكريات عالبال.. الله يصبرنــــــــــا


مشكووووووورة عالمرور

----------


## شذى البنفسج

(توتو: هي عبارة عن قطعتين بسكوت بشكل مستطيل مغطسة بالشوكولاته ومحشية بالمارشميللو، والمارشميللو هي قشدة او كريمة لزجة يعني (بتمط!!!)).  :4022039350: 

والله اليوم اشترت توتو 
للحديث بقية حماده

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]بالله عليكي يا شوشو شارية اليوم توتو؟؟؟ احنا انفقدت من عنا زمااااان!!!  :Frown: 
بستنى مرورك الكريم يا مزوقة  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اليوم اشتريت جد والله وبتجنن
اجيبلك وحده ؟؟
ولا ليش اسمنا قرايب صح
شو كانت دعايه التوتو متذكر؟؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]اكيييييييد متذكر
احب توتو اها اها اي ...ليلي ونهاري عليه ... ههههههههههههه

[align=center][/align] :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> اكيييييييد متذكر
> احب توتو اها اها اي ...ليلي ونهاري عليه ... ههههههههههههه


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  نهفه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اكثر شي بحبه من طفولتي ماركو  :SnipeR (72): 
ياريت اللاقي  سيديات كامله مشان هاد المسلسل  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> نهفه




هاي الدعاية على ايامك يا حلوة اما على دوري كانت فيه وحدة اقدم..  هههههههههه 

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

> [align=center]لحد اوائل التسعينات كانت حلوة [/align][align=center]
> لحقت انا فيها اشياء كتير حلوة 
> مرة كان شفت فيديو عن طفولتنا محيات وفرود شرار وعصير دمعة وزاكي 
> وشيبس وبسكوت .. جد دمعو عيوني لما شفته 
> ايام بتجنن [/align]


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

خجلتني 
احكيلي كيفها خالتو ؟؟ (امك) شو اخباركم يا حلوين شتقتلكم والله

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]شباب برأيكم صغار هلايام بشتاقولها لما يكبروا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> اكثر شي بحبه من طفولتي ماركو 
> ياريت اللاقي سيديات كامله مشان هاد المسلسل


 

رووووووووعة ماروكو
ولا ساني بل
ليدي ليدي
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> خجلتني 
> احكيلي كيفها خالتو ؟؟ (امك) شو اخباركم يا حلوين شتقتلكم والله




والله تماااااااام التمام الحمد لله .. بدي اشتريلها تاكسي شو رايك؟؟ هاي حرّيفة كمان اليوم شو بتقوللي.. بتقول هو شفير الاوتوماتيك شفير؟؟؟؟ ههههههههه هاي خالتك مهووسة سيارات  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

خلص روح نام عندك دوام يا مهندس 
وسلم ماشي

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> والله تماااااااام التمام الحمد لله .. بدي اشتريلها تاكسي شو رايك؟؟ هاي حرّيفة كمان اليوم شو بتقوللي.. بتقول هو شفير الاوتوماتيك شفير؟؟؟؟ ههههههههه هاي خالتك مهووسة سيارات


 
طالعة لاختها (( امي )) ما بتخلي سيارة الا بتتجاوز عنها انا بضل مرعوب لما اركب معها بس حررررررريفة
وهلا عم تدور على سيارة جديدة بدها تغير

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> رووووووووعة ماروكو
> ولا ساني بل
> ليدي ليدي




شباب بتتذكروا الهـــــــــــــدّاف؟؟؟
طيب المنــــــــــاهل؟؟؟؟؟  ذكريات حلوة ما بتنتسي  :1a9661cee1:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> طالعة لاختها (( امي )) ما بتخلي سيارة الا بتتجاوز عنها انا بضل مرعوب لما اركب معها بس حررررررريفة
> وهلا عم تدور على سيارة جديدة بدها تغير


بالله عليكي لا تطلعيلها ترى مش كويسة هالعادة كمان النسوان ما بتسلموا سيارات.....
شوشو واخواني الشباب بدي تسمحولي لازم اطلع هلا.. تصبحوا على خير  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

هيا الى المناهل هيا الى الحياة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مع السلامة
ومشكور عالموضوع الرائع زكرتنا بايام الطفولة الجميلة

----------


## saousana

[align=center]المناااااااااااااااااااااااااااهل  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72): 
وابو الحروف 
جد ايام ...  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72): [/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:  موضوع حلو , الذكريات ما بتنعد 
بس انا دائما بحكي , بما انه مبارح صار ذكرى ومهما كان مش حلو بظل حلو بنظرنا لهيك اليوم رح يكون ذكرى , اذن اليوم حلو  مقارنه ببكره...

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> موضوع حلو , الذكريات ما بتنعد 
> بس انا دائما بحكي , بما انه مبارح صار ذكرى ومهما كان مش حلو بظل حلو بنظرنا لهيك اليوم رح يكون ذكرى , اذن اليوم حلو مقارنه ببكره...


 
 :Eh S(15):   :Eh S(15):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا مواليد الثمانينات بذكر انا وصغير انو كنت احب اضلني عند دار جدي كتير

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]على راسي يا شرفـــــــــــا  :Smile:  هاي الشغله ترى عند الكل هههههههههه

[align=center][/align] :SnipeR (51):

----------


## renah

اخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
والله فتحتي المواجع كل بني ادم بيعشق طفولته ؟؟؟الله على هديك الايام ؟؟؟؟والله لو ترجع الايام شوي ؟؟؟؟الواحد ما بده يكبر عنجد ايام زمان غير شكل وكان كل اشي على البركه وكان الراس مرتاح والبال مطمن وما كان اشي بالدنيه يشغل الواحد ويتعبه زي هذا الوقت ؟؟؟الناس تحب بعضها وتروح على بعض وقعدات الجدات وحكياتهم وقصصهم ؟؟علاء الدين والاربعين حرامي...افتح يا سمسم ؟؟؟الشاطر حسن ونص نصيص ؟؟؟تفير المجتمع علينا وصار الجيل الجديد بلا طفوله وبلا ذكريات بدهم كل اشي بسرعه ؟؟؟وتحول العالم لاجهزه واشعه بتوجع الراس وين ايام العتمه وايام الدكانه الصغيره وايام اولاد الجيران الي هلا ما بعرفهم وين ايام شبره امره وايام الحجله ؟؟؟وين توم وجيري الي كل الاعمار كانت بتحضره ؟؟؟وعمان الي يادوب الناس بحطوا عليها بس برمضان علشان يعرفوا اذا اذن؟؟؟؟والقلم الي كنا نكتب بالمدرسه فيه والله بحسه قرب ينقرض ؟؟قلم رصاص؟؟؟؟؟اخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ  لو بدي احكي لبكره ما بخلص :1a9661cee1:  :1a9661cee1: ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ???... why ...???

هدوء عاصف انت فتحت مواجع صح بتجرح بس ما في احلي من هيك مواجع اخخخخخخخ

بس بداية جميلة هدوء وموضوع اروع اتمنى الك التوفيق والتقدم  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هدوء عاصف انت فتحت مواجع صح بتجرح بس ما في احلي من هيك مواجع اخخخخخخخ
> 
> بس بداية جميلة هدوء وموضوع اروع اتمنى الك التوفيق والتقدم




شكرا حبيبي هاد من زووووووووووقك :Eh S(15): 

كنت بدي أسأل اذا حدا بتذكر دفاتر رسم الفبيريانو ام الـ7 قروش او جلدة خضرا وكان في نوع تاني للطبقة الراقية حقة 15 قرش جلدته حمرا بتتزكرووووه؟؟ ويرحم ايام تلوين الشمع الملونة والالوان المائية وكانوا يعلمونا كيف نصنع ختم من نص حبة بطاطا وندهنها بالالوان... طيب بتتذكروا السردين بالبندورة؟؟ ابو علبة مدورة صغيرة؟ في منها هالايام؟؟ طيب الفــــــــيـــــــفا اللي كانت بدل البيبسي هديك الايام؟؟ شو بدي اتزكر لأتزكر...

 :1a9661cee1:

----------


## ???... why ...???

> شكرا حبيبي هاد من زووووووووووقك
> 
> كنت بدي أسأل اذا حدا بتذكر دفاتر رسم الفبيريانو ام الـ7 قروش او جلدة خضرا وكان في نوع تاني للطبقة الراقية حقة 15 قرش جلدته حمرا بتتزكرووووه؟؟ ويرحم ايام تلوين الشمع الملونة والالوان المائية وكانوا يعلمونا كيف نصنع ختم من نص حبة بطاطا وندهنها بالالوان... طيب بتتذكروا السردين بالبندورة؟؟ ابو علبة مدورة صغيرة؟ في منها هالايام؟؟ طيب الفــــــــيـــــــفا اللي كانت بدل البيبسي هديك الايام؟؟ شو بدي اتزكر لأتزكر...


 


كلامك صح هو في حد بينسى احلي اجمل الايام 

 اه انا كنت اتذكر هاي  يا ترئ انت بتذكر هاي

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> شكرا حبيبي هاد من زووووووووووقك
> 
> 
> كنت بدي أسأل اذا حدا بتذكر دفاتر رسم الفبيريانو ام الـ7 قروش او جلدة خضرا وكان في نوع تاني للطبقة الراقية حقة 15 قرش جلدته حمرا بتتزكرووووه؟؟ ويرحم ايام تلوين الشمع الملونة والالوان المائية وكانوا يعلمونا كيف نصنع ختم من نص حبة بطاطا وندهنها بالالوان... طيب بتتذكروا السردين بالبندورة؟؟ ابو علبة مدورة صغيرة؟ في منها هالايام؟؟ طيب الفــــــــيـــــــفا اللي كانت بدل البيبسي هديك الايام؟؟ شو بدي اتزكر لأتزكر...


 
احلى شي الالوان كنت احبهم كتييييييييير
مع اني ما بعرف كتير ارسم بس بحبهم 
بتعرفو انه في كم لعبة لساتني محتفظة فيهم لعب باربي بتجنن 

حلو الواحد يتزكر 
كنت اشوف العالم بنظرة غير كلها تفائل وحب اما هلا لا الوضع تغير

----------


## The Gentle Man

بتذكر ايام زمان كان ابوي استاذ بالمدرسه وما اكثر دليل المعلم كنا نكتب على راس الكتاب اربد عمان , والزرقا عمان , والرمثا اربد , ونلعب سيارات انا واخوي 

وكنا بنهاية كل فصل نعمل امتحانات وعلامات ونصحح ونحط علامات من عنا ( نقلد ابوي شو كان يعمل  :Db465236ff:  )
لما كان عمري 4 سنين كنا قاعدين بنعمر ببيتنا الحالي 
عشان بنحب نقلد صرت انا واخوي نعمر جوا البيت
كنا نجيب المخدات ونحطهن فوق بعض زي البلوك 


ولا اللعب برا البيت
الطميمه ( وهي لعبه انه واحد يصير يعد وهو مغمض والباقي يتخبى وبس يخلص عد يصير يدور علينا 
الي يسمكو يصير عليه دور العد )

ولا العاب الحاره الي ما تخلص
من لحقه  , وسبع حجار , وحدر بدر ( حشبه صغيره متقاطعه مع خشبه اسفلها نقوط بضربها بخشبه اخرى فتطير الى السما ثم نقوم بحساب المسافه ) يعني نقيس قوة الضربه 

ولعبه الفتبول 
لما كنا نتجمع صبايا وشباب ونلعب مع بعض 


والله ذكريات حلوة 
الله يرحم هذيك الايام

----------


## هايدي

زكريات حلوة حلوة حلوة .. في عنا ورى البيت مخزن فيو كراكيب .. بس يجي عبالي ارجع للماضي .. بروح عالمخزن .. فيو المرجيحه اللي كنا نتمرجح فيها .. لما كبرنا شالها بابا .. واشياء كتير .. وصندوقي الخشب اللي كنت انا اعمله قفل .. واخبي فيو اي شي والله ايام حلوة .. ولا تربايت القطط .. كنت اعاملهم متل ولادي الصغار والفحهم .. طبعا يومين بالكتير وبموتو لاني كنت الفحهم
حلوه كتير هالايام
صحيح ما جبتوا سيرة البسكليتات .. انا كبرت وانا العبها .. كنت حسن صبي .. حتى كنت اعلم ولاد الحارة كيف  يكونو ماهرين بالسواقه بالبسكليت  :4022039350:  كم مره زبطتوا جنزير البسكليت ؟؟

----------


## بياض الثلج

افتح يا سمسم أبوابك نحن الاطفال  :Db465236ff:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]شو يا حلوين بعدكم بتتزكروا؟؟؟ علبة البيبسي الىي بالصورة هديك بالذات بجوز اكون انا اللي شربتها ههههههههههه!!
انا رجعت بعد يوم طويييييييييييييييييل ومتعب .... تسلمولي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

انا من مواليد ال90 بس كلشي بتحكوه عشت فيه  :Db465236ff: 
من كراتين ومن والى اخره كانت ايام حلوه 

اما بالوقت الحاضر الطفل راحت الطفوله منه وراحت البراءه 
كان كراتينا ساندي بل وفله والاقزام وبل وسبستيان وكراتين طفوله اما بالوقت الحاضر 
كراتين بدون معنا مثل سبايدر مان وبور رينجرز والى اخره .... 

بصراحه طفوله زمان احلا من طفوله هسع 

انا عارف انه الموضوع مش موجه لمواليد التسعين بس انا بتذكر كلشي ذكرتوه الا شوية اشياء بسيطه

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]لا يا اخي موجه للتسعين ولل99 كمان المهم شو كنا نتزكر... شكرا على مرورك نورتنـــــــــــــــا  :Smile:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

انا بتذكر افلام الكرتون ايام زمان .. كنت احضر لحن الحياه و بيل و سيبستيان و ما كان بالتلفزيون كم محطه بتذكر منهم الاردنيه و سوريا الارضيه و الفضائيه و بس ..مو متل هلأ الف محطه ..
وبتذكر كنت اخذ مصرفي 10 قروش و انبسط كتير لما اخذ 15 بس هلأ باخذ دينارين و تلات و ما بكفو ..
والله يرحم ايام التوتو و الروكو و كل شي .. عن جد ايام حلوه ..
شكرا عالموضوع الرائع ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]مش بقلكم في اشياء كتير مشتركة بكل اللي انولدوا بهديك الفترة؟؟ عنجد ايام حلوة..  :Smile:

----------


## down to you

> اكثر شي بحبه من طفولتي ماركو 
> ياريت اللاقي  سيديات كامله مشان هاد المسلسل


والله معك حق وانا كمان بدور عليه؟!؟!؟! اذا لقيتيه خبريني :Db465236ff:

----------


## keana

يا سلام والله احلى حياه 


يا ريت ترجع لي الايام يا ريت بس لو ترجع ثواني احس فيها وترجع متل ما كانت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

برأي الماضي حلو بس المستقبل أحلى

----------


## mosa

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## nawayseh

يا سلام والله اشي حلو بتذكرو الثمانين وبتقولو ايام حلوه شو نحكي احنا الي لحقنا الجعجبان 
بس يسلمو على هالفكره

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]كلامك صحيح حبيبي والله كلها ايام حلوة.. عاد هاي كانت طفولتنا ، وانت أدرى بطفولتك.. الشي المشترك بيناتنا إنها كانت عالبســـــــــاااااااااطة المفقودة بأيامنا هاي... شكرااااااااا كتير على مرورك  :Smile:

----------


## NESREEN

عن جد الموضوع غايه في الروعه

----------


## عاشق الحصن

عنجد موضوع رائع يسلمو ايديك يا هدوء و الله فتحت عل المواجع

.

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

احلى اشي من ايام زمان "شبس فطوطة"  :Eh S(15): 

والله ايام...... :Db465236ff: 

يسلمووووو ع الموضوع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أحلى اشي يمواليد الثمنينات وبالاخص شهر واحد العصبية الزايدة 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

شبس فطوطة  :Db465236ff: 
ايام بتجنن

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

والاحلى من هيك ... "الصباح"

الصباح:هو عبارة عن حبل من الملبس "الحلو" يلف حول الرقبة من طوله ... ويأكل حبة حبة ...

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

كوني من مواليد الثمانين وبنصه كمان 

أحلى أتذكر أيام زمان كان مسموح النا بس نتفرج عالتلفزيون بأوقات محددة لا غير 

الساعة الرابعة عصرا (كابتن ماجد) والساعة السابعة والنصف ( مسلسل يعرض على قناة قطر الفضائية )

كنا فين وبقينا فين هلاصرنا نتفرج عاللي بدنا اياه  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

مو متزكر اي شئ وشكرا للموضوع الجميل

----------


## شذى البنفسج

كرتون نحول

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]


[align=center][/align]أعرّفكــــــــــــــم على رفيقة الدرب
(توتو) !!!!!!!!!

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> مو متزكر اي شئ وشكرا للموضوع الجميل


 
ليش انت مواليد أي سنه ؟؟
احنا متزكرين

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> أعرّفكــــــــــــــم على رفيقة الدرب
> (توتو) !!!!!!!!!


مممممممممممممممم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]


[align=center][/align]ليدي أوسكار

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

ههههههههههه ولسا توتو متوفرة الايام هادي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مممممممممممممممم



يا حسرة عليكِ يا توتو حتى انتِ ما سلمتِ من الغشاشين
صغّروكِ كتيييييييييييير، وين توتو أيام زمان!!!

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Eh S(2):

----------


## رموش حزينه

يسلمو زكرتنا بايام زمان عنجد رجعتني خمسين سنه لورى هههههههههه لا عنجد حكييك حلو وعنجد بتزكر كل هاد الشي وكانك كاين ابن جيرانا يسلمووو كتيرررر . :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## رموش حزينه

> يا سلام والله اشي حلو بتذكرو الثمانين وبتقولو ايام حلوه شو نحكي احنا الي لحقنا الجعجبان 
> بس يسلمو على هالفكره


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> ليدي أوسكار


 ماما كانت تحضرها وهي صغيرة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]




[align=center][/align] :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غير مسجل

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااائع انا مواليد الثمانينات وفعلن احلى ايام ما بتروح من بالي

----------

